# Yet another Scott...



## Scott Rogers (Apr 6, 2005)

..........


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 6, 2005)

:D Welcome to VI, Scott! (I've heard of you - weren't you... oh okay, wrong forum  ) Have some fun here and see you around the forums


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Scott,

Forget about the music. Let's hear some more of that humor....

Welcome!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 6, 2005)

Ey Scott,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## msayre (Apr 6, 2005)

Hahaha, great intro... welcome!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll be looking foward to many hilarious posts from you from now on...so the pressure is on!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Apr 6, 2005)

lol pretty cool intro Scott :D 
Once you persuade them you're the real Scott (which shouldn't be so hard) post the link to your website. Welcome onboard! :wink:


----------



## amo (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi bro,

We were just born on the same day, or so, in that forum at least. Welcome to you.... 
Good sense of humour there !

Regards,

Amaury


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 7, 2005)

One can never have enough Scotts in a forum ! Welcome Mr Scott


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 7, 2005)

..........


----------

